# Yekaterinburg. Russia.



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)

pics are taken by Siberian. Enjoy.


A couple of night shots.









View with local pond.









Little hotel Siberian stayed in.









First interesting building he found while walking from his hotel.









Hotel "Iset"
Hard to belive, but it was built in 1933.









Mamin-Sibiryak street.


















Ural State University.









Theatre of opera and ballet.









Local pride and joy. Antey tower can be seen from pretty much any point of city center.













































Inside low rise "Antey".









Outside.









Malyshev street. The street Antey located on.


















:nuts:









Then he turned to Belinskiy street. Some interesting wooden houses there.









Belinskiy street/ Engels street.









Nice view.













































Contrasts.


















Belinskiy street again.









Kuybyshev street.


















Church of Holly Trinity.









World trade center









Belinskiy street/ Dekabristov street



















Views of south side.









A lil bit more of city views.




































Antey once again.


















Going back to Antey.









Roza Luksemburg street









Views from Antey 1 (low rise)



































































































After Antey they went to the pond.








































































Famous "Church on the blood".






















































Tolmachev street



































































































coming back to city center









City hall









near by



























local walking street.








































































Most expensive apartments in town









highrises on Horyakov street









whole city is U/C :nuts:

















































































So here is one more city of "dying in poverty country" :lol:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Is the house in which the Tsar and his family were executed still exists?


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Wow so interesting! Glad to see the new buildings going up aren't ugly commie blocks!


----------



## ~Christopher~ (Aug 13, 2008)

very interesting and nice! where is it exactly?


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Amazing shots! You often forget just how beautiful some Russian cities (outside of the well known) can look. Love the new construction.

You lose points for your icon though.


----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)

~Christopher~ said:


> very interesting and nice! where is it exactly?


Ural mountains. border between Europe and Asia.



> You lose points for your icon though.


what's up with it?


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

soloveich said:


> what's up with it?


If I am correct, it is Michael Scott (Steve Carell) from the American Office? If it is, sorry, but the British office was so much better. 

(Now I better run away from the resulting flame war!)

Still, not a real detraction from your amazing photos though!


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

Svartmetall said:


> If I am correct, it is Michael Scott (Steve Carell) from the American Office?


It's Saakashvili, d'oh!


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

wow! what a city! beautiful!


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Major Deegan said:


> It's Saakashvili, d'oh!


Fair enough, it looks alot like the guy from the office, but then it's incredibly difficult to see any detail in icons that small. My mistake.


----------



## Akril (Dec 27, 2007)

El_Greco said:


> Is the house in which the Tsar and his family were executed still exists?












In 1978, as the sixtieth anniversary of the execution approached, the Politburo decided to take action, declaring that the house was not of 'sufficient historical significance', and ordering its demolition. The task was passed to Boris Yeltsin, Chair of the local party, who had the house demolished in July 1977.[3] He later wrote in his memoirs, published in 1990, that "sooner or later we will be ashamed of this piece of barbarism." But, despite this action, the pilgrims kept coming, often in secret and at night, leaving tokens of remembrance on the vacant site. After the fall of the Soviet state the Church on the Blood was built on the site, now a major place of pilgrimage.

*Wikipedia*: Ipatiev House



~Christopher~ said:


> where is it exactly?












Yekaterinburg (Russian: Екатеринбу́рг, also romanized Ekaterinburg, formerly Sverdlovsk) is a major city in the central part of Russia, the administrative center of Sverdlovsk Oblast. Situated on the eastern side of the Ural mountain range, it is the main industrial and cultural center of the Urals Federal District. Its population of 1,293,537 (2002 Census), which is down from 1,364,621 recorded in the 1989 Census, makes it Russia's fifth largest city. Between 1924 and 1991, the city was known as Sverdlovsk (Свердло́вск), after the Bolshevik leader Yakov Sverdlov.

*Wikipedia*: Yekaterinburg


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Very interesting. Thank you for posting. We don't hear and see Russia as much as we should. Russian is a language I'm beginning to hear quite often on the streets of my city. Russia's a fascinating country.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great mixture of old and new architecture.
Some nice new projects there. Nice thread and awsome photo's!


----------



## palermodude (Aug 5, 2008)

great pics, thnx


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Akril said:


> In 1978, as the sixtieth anniversary of the execution approached, the Politburo decided to take action, declaring that the house was not of 'sufficient historical significance', and ordering its demolition. The task was passed to Boris Yeltsin, Chair of the local party, who had the house demolished in July 1977.[3] He later wrote in his memoirs, published in 1990, that "sooner or later we will be ashamed of this piece of barbarism." But, despite this action, the pilgrims kept coming, often in secret and at night, leaving tokens of remembrance on the vacant site. After the fall of the Soviet state the Church on the Blood was built on the site, now a major place of pilgrimage.
> 
> *Wikipedia*: Ipatiev House


I see....thanks!


----------



## Akril (Dec 27, 2007)

*Part II*

On this time photos are from Fog - he has visited Yekaterinburg together with Siberian.

Original thread on Russian forum have a lot of comments to the every photo with details and impressions from the city but I will not bother myself with translation. Sorry for that.


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Looks like a very prosperous city! :yes:


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)

Nice indeed. I like this city. "Neither Europe, nor Asia"


----------



## Jakes1 (Apr 28, 2006)

Love the wooden houses!


----------



## Helem (Sep 19, 2008)

--


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

lovely scenes!


----------



## Mr.Johnson (Mar 2, 2008)

Fantastic!!!!


----------



## Franzl (Aug 15, 2004)

Great mixture of old and new, seems like there has been quite some development in the past years.
I just love the russian-orthodox churches. :banana:


----------



## ale2785 (Aug 6, 2008)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

I think I could live there for a while.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wonderful city indeed, Yekaterinburg has a really good vibe about it and is definitely a must-see city while visiting Russia.


----------



## NEWWORLD (Feb 21, 2006)

Great picture, of a great city, and some great projects being built!


----------



## KidGibNick (Feb 27, 2005)

Why are the housing in Russian cities all tower block/apartment buildings and not townhomes/row-houses/semis/or single-detached homes? there is plenty of land to build modest single-detached homes, no?!


----------



## Helem (Sep 19, 2008)

KidGibNick said:


> Why are the housing in Russian cities all tower block/apartment buildings and not townhomes/row-houses/semis/or single-detached homes? there is plenty of land to build modest single-detached homes, no?!


Townhouses and detached houses are also built.

Yekaterinburg

Galaktika.



































































































































































































Grinvil'.










Palniks



































Snegiri


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful houses too ^^


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

/\ I think they look kinda plastic. But they're big though.


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

It's always refreshing to get to see pictures of a not so well known city. It looks very clean and modern, but still one can tell that it's in Russia.

BTW, does anyone know the name of the white building with blue glass in this picture?


----------



## Akril (Dec 27, 2007)

Sideshow_Bob said:


> /\ I think they look kinda plastic.


What do you mean 'plastic'?



Assemblage23 said:


> BTW, does anyone know the name of the white building with blue glass in this picture?


Nakhimov Plaza.


----------



## ZimasterX (Aug 19, 2005)

By AlexanderM










By AlMax


----------



## KidGibNick (Feb 27, 2005)

Sideshow_Bob said:


> /\ I think they look kinda plastic. But they're big though.


Yes, however, these appear to be for "rich" people. I want to know why the average Russian must live in a tower block apartment, rather than a modest single detached home, like how the average Canadian lives.

Also, why do I never see "landscaping" ? Houses never seem to have as many bushes/shrubs/flower gardens etc surrounding their apartments or homes.

"Plastic" as in, the use of bold edges/lines/colours make them look somewhat like large "toy-homes." They architecture is not "subtle" - too much exposed roof view, over-use of brick, over-use of stucco.


----------



## simcard (Feb 18, 2009)

such a beautiful city, and i love the wooden houses, very unique kay:


----------



## Gea (Mar 22, 2008)

Wooden houses remind me on Potemkin and Ekaterina II.
The city is really beautiful.


----------



## Akril (Dec 27, 2007)

KidGibNick said:


> Yes, however, these appear to be for "rich" people. I want to know why the average Russian must live in a tower block apartment, rather than a modest single detached home, like how the average Canadian lives.
> 
> Also, why do I never see "landscaping" ? Houses never seem to have as many bushes/shrubs/flower gardens etc surrounding their apartments or homes.
> 
> "Plastic" as in, the use of bold edges/lines/colours make them look somewhat like large "toy-homes." They architecture is not "subtle" - too much exposed roof view, over-use of brick, over-use of stucco.


Well, this "toy-homes" looks like that cause they has been designed by a 1st year students of architectural academy, slightly modified by their lecturers and then sold for almost no prise to the developers. And they apparently are not for the rich people but for mid class which is starts from 50 000 rub. (1500$)/month/person - not a big deal here. The riches lives in much bigger houses with individual design, fountains and so on. 

As for the tower blocks... They're in any cases cheaper for buyers, afford to collect more money from an area for the developers and mostly constructed within existent infrastructure. Add here soviet concept that every person should live in cities within commune (which is not so easy to reconstruct within 9 years of development after 70 years of communism and 10 years of anarchy) and northern latitude of Yekaterinburg: if you would have look on a southern cities you will see that they are already flooded by the huge suburbs area with the cheaper houses.

And last. This photos of Yekaburg is mostly from the central area. Don't you find that it's a bit too lame to have you own house in the center of the 1.5 million city when for the same price you can by bigger house in nice quiet forest within 10 km radius?

Hope you understand my runglish :cheers:


----------



## beaver-hero (Mar 28, 2009)

Ice town

Ледовый городок на площади 1905-го года, декабрь 2015


Ледовый городок на площади 1905-го года, декабрь 2015


вечерний Екатеринбург, проспект Ленина, декабрь 2015


штаб центрального военного округа, декабрь 2015


3-я Уральская индустриальная биеннале современного искусства, ноябрь 2015


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

impressive development, I like the modern architecture.


----------



## beaver-hero (Mar 28, 2009)

Philharmonic

угол улиц Карла Либкнехта и Первомайской, март 2016

The homestead of Kharitonov-Rastorguev

Усадьба Харитонова-Расторгуева, март 2016


gymnasium №9

Гимназия №9, март 2016

the Sevastianov's house

Дом Севастьянова, март 2016


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Cool shots! Love the building in the last shot.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice pics from Yekaterinburg! 



vycanismajoris said:


> Nice indeed. I like this city. "Neither Europe, nor Asia"


Yes, Russia does look like something else, not like either Europe or Asia.


----------



## beaver-hero (Mar 28, 2009)

Residential complex "Artek"

ЖК Артек, вид от реки Исеть, июль 2016


ЖК Артек, фрагмент фасада, июль 2016


Фасад ЖК Артек, июль 2016


----------



## beaver-hero (Mar 28, 2009)

New business center, Chapaeva street.
Деловой дом на Архиерейской


Деловой дом на Архиерейской, июль 2016


Вид на башню Делового дома на Архиерейской, июль 2016


Входная группа Делового дома на Архиерейской, июль 2016


Часы на башне Делового дома на Архиерейской, июль 2016


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

lovely shots, a city with a great character.


----------



## beaver-hero (Mar 28, 2009)

Проспект Ленина, сентябрь 2016


Проспект Ленина, август 2016


Царский квартал, декабрь 2016


ЖК Рассветный, декабрь 2016


----------



## PoLy_MX (May 11, 2007)

очень красивый город, я учился в УрФУ прошлом году и жил в Общежитие № 5, скучаю по городу


----------



## caughttravelbug (Dec 4, 2016)

Спасибо за очень много красивых фоток Екатеринбурга!!!
Пока еще непришлось там побывать но по фотографиям мне очень понравилось.


----------



## Demisgr77 (Mar 25, 2009)




----------

